# Happy Birthday to my Csabre and littermates!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday to my heart dog, Csabre!!!!

Her sister Cheetah is still with us, Cougar (Coda) and Cairo left for the Bridge a few months ago.....Cito a few years ago.....But the girls are both doing well 














Csabre



Cito



















Cheetah










Cairo - VT State Police K9










Cougar


Having her pass her 13th birthday is so bittersweet......so thankful to have her yet knowing that her days are numbered, no matter how healthy and active she seems


Lee


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Csabre! She is stunning! What is her breeding?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Happy B-day!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, yes bittersweet days.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She thanks you for your birthday wishes!

Csabre is from V Xito v d Maineiche, Sch3, KKL1 and my first schutzhund dog, SG Kyra v Frolich Haus, Sch3, WH, KKL1, CD, CGC HOT......and the only litter from Kyra.....I tried to repeat the breeding, but this was the last litter Xito was able to sire  He was a magnificent dog and lived to be nearly 14.




Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

HappyBirthday pretty girl. Have a great day and year Csabre.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday! She is gorgeous! So were the others!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy Birthday to your gorgeous Csabre. :wub: Great photos!! Beautiful dogs!! :smile2:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Beautiful!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Csabre-funny she was born on my birthday-hope she had a wonderful day


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thank you.....she was quite pleased with her birthday outing and goodies



Lee


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

Happy Birthday! She has such soulful eyes!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Csabre! Luc says welcome to the 13 years old club!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Such a gorgeous girl. She's definitely earned her star treatment .


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Happy birthday Csabre! I hope you have many, many more


----------

